# Những thủ thuật nới rộng các không gian chức năng của căn hộ



## nguyenvy321 (28/9/21)

Những thủ thuật nới rộng các không gian chức năng của căn hộ Việc sử dụng màu xám trắng và thiết kế được tính toán tỉ mỉ đã giúp ngôi nhà trông rộng hơn rất nhiều. Những đồ đạc sử dụng cũng được tính toán trước khi đưa vào ngôi nhà khiến nó trở nên hoàn hảo nhất. Hãy chiêm ngưỡng từng không gian mà chủ nhân Bán căn hộ Belleza quận 7 đã thiết kế để xem anh đã sử dụng những thủ thuật gì giúp không gian sống của mình trở nên rộng hơn. 1. Phòng khách Lúc đầu, anh có dự định là sẽ sử dụng chiếc gương lớn nhưng điều đó có vẻ không đem lại hiệu quả cao. Thay vào đó anh đã phá bỏ bức tường ngăn cách và chỉ sử dụng chiếc gương nhỏ ở chính giữa căn phòng để tạo phản xạ ánh sáng giúp không gian trở nên lớn hơn. Không gian ban đầu của phòng khách rất tối, được thiết kế theo chiều rộng. Đồ đạc được dàn trải cả căn phòng khiến không gian trở nên bí bách hơn rất nhiều. Khi thay đổi lại ngôi nhà Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza, anh đã quyết định đặt tất cả đồ đạc theo chiều dọc để kéo tầm mắt người nhìn xa xăm tạo cảm giác rộng rãi. 2. Nhà bếp Toàn bộ nhà bếp được sử dụng tông màu trắng duy chỉ có bàn ăn được thêm thắt màu vàng đồng ở các ghế ngồi. Việc thiết kế thế này giúp người nhìn chỉ tập trung vào phần nổi bật nhất của căn phòng mà quên đi các vật dụng khác vì nó hòa hợp hoàn toàn với màu tường rồi. Chủ nhân thiết kế ghế xoay lăn tự do, bọc trong chất liệu da bóng. Mỗi chiếc ghế rộng 24 inch. "Đó là chiếc ghế phù hợp với không gian này nhất" ông nói. "Bạn cứ để ý phần lưng của chiếc ghế nó rất linh hoạt trong việc sử dụng đấy". 3. Hành lang Việc thiết kế hành lang thông thoáng tạo cảm giác rộng rãi cho cả ngôi nhà là điều khó. Việc thiết kế theo trục ngăn cách các không gian tạo sự chia rẽ thành hàng lối sẽ khiến không gian rộng hơn rất nhiều. 4. Phòng làm việc và phòng để đồ Cửa ra vào là lựa chọn hàng đầu giúp dẫn vào phòng ngủ vừa là nơi che giấu bàn làm việc tốt nhất. Nó khiến không gian làm việc của bạn lấp sau cánh cửa và tránh được tầm mắt. Điều này sẽ giúp ngôi nhà trông ít đồ hơn và đồng với đó là tạo cảm giác rộng hơn. Chiếc cầu thang nhỏ giúp bạn lấy các cuốn sách trên cao một cách dễ dàng khi bạn không cần dùng có thể để gọn vào tường và khép cánh cửa lại. Sẽ chẳng ai thấy cái bàn và cái bàn của bạn đâu. Không gian sẽ trông rộng rãi hơn rất nhiều. Tận dụng không gian ở cửa ra vào để làm chỗ đựng đồ. 5. Phòng ngủ Ông thường có vài người bạn hay cháu trai đến thăm nên ông đã thiết kế chiếc giường mảnh nhỏ giành cho một người nằm vừa đẹp mắt vừa tiết kiệm không gian. Bàn uống nước trang trí ở giữa tạo không gian sang trọng, lịch sự hơn rất nhiều. 6. Phòng tắm Toàn bộ phòng tắm được thiết kế với chất liệu trang trí là gương mảnh tạo cảm giác rộng rãi. Những tủ cứu thương hay đồ dùng trong nhà tắm được ông thiết kế nằm sau chiếc gương, ông chỉ cần mở cánh cửa là có thể sử dụng. Thiết kế này khá hiệu quả vừa có thể tiết kiệm không gian Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza quận 7, những chiếc gương còn có nhiệm vụ đánh lừa thị giác người sử dụng khiến phòng tắm trông có vẻ rộng gấp đôi,


----------

